# LLC 40% Ownership on E2 or E3?



## pondera (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have been in the US on a J1 exchange visa working in a professional nature for a one man real estate development company. I have been given the opportunity to invest in a new startup up to 40% of a new LLC. I am nearing the end of my J1 visa and require an E3 or E2 visa to continue working however here is the catch:

From my understanding you can *invest and own* a US company and work under that company if you own it (ie a 51% share) under the E2 and a fair list of other qualifications.

or 

You can be *sponsored by a company* and work for it under an E3 visa which is most people's option. 

my question is this: can i partially own an LLC while working for/being sponsored by that company??? Any help would be greatly appreciated as this seems to be one of the areas lost in the grey...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pondera said:


> Hi,
> I have been in the US on a J1 exchange visa working in a professional nature for a one man real estate development company. I have been given the opportunity to invest in a new startup up to 40% of a new LLC. I am nearing the end of my J1 visa and require an E3 or E2 visa to continue working however here is the catch:
> 
> From my understanding you can *invest and own* a US company and work under that company if you own it (ie a 51% share) under the E2 and a fair list of other qualifications.
> ...


You're in attorney territory -- ailalawyer.com.

This is not a DIY job.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It was a DIY job for this bloke.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> It was a DIY job for this bloke.


Bored Check the date.


----------

